# Rocky Mountain Trailhead 29 2014



## Bingobear (18. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Bike gemacht ?

http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/trailhead-29/2014


----------



## na!To (20. Februar 2014)

Angenehme Sitzposition, schön wendig und agil. Zwei meiner Freunde fahren das 2013 Modell, welches bis auf die Schaltungsteile ähnlich ist, und sind begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

